
National U.S. Privacy Laws Are Needed - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/30/national-u-s-privacy-laws-are-needed/
======
hwstar
This paragraph from the article pretty much gets to the root of the problem:

There is a lot of money and interest to be gained by organizations and
governments in having the power to pervade one’s privacy. The laws of control
suggest that most people who are in charge of organizations and governments
will not easily be interested in ceding control of the aphrodisiac, which is
spying on those whom they can potentially manipulate.

